# My Little Wolf



## rcgrant82 (Mar 25, 2011)

Fenrir's ears have finally stood up (and look like they are staying up now). Isn't he handsome? He settled on my mother's lap so I managed to get some non-blurry photos while he was falling asleep. He's just turned 15 weeks.











__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

He's precious!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

He's got lovely kind eyes


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

What lovely ears... You sure got some wonderful poses and shots of the baby! He is adorable.. Deb


----------



## Rose of Love (Dec 1, 2010)

I love his nose, its so cute.


----------



## Ness♥Bella (Oct 13, 2010)

I love the way he is Smizing with his eyes. Adorable!


----------



## widogmom (Mar 23, 2011)

He was so cute before; now, so handsome!


----------



## vicsta55 (Apr 20, 2011)

He looks like a sweetheart and his nose is just adorable.


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

awwwww what a good looking little guy


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

He's precious. I love his nose!


----------

